# JD 4210 Spring Pin Removal



## markwethington52 (6 mo ago)

I have a JD 4210 that i'm taking the rear axel off to replace a seal. I'm down to taking the spring pin out of the axel locking level in order to remove the housing. I've tried everything. any suggestions.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Have tried using a roll-pin punch. One brand that comers to my mind is Mayhew.








Punches & Chisels - Mayhew Steel Products


Mayhew punches and chisels are rugged and dependable, manufactured for use in a multitude of applications including masonry and metalworking.




mayhew.com


----------

